# Probleme mit Suse Linux 9.2 -Bluetooth und APX von AVM Bluefritz



## wobe (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

kann mir vieleicht jemand helfen
Habe die 9.2 Prof. installiert. Bluetooth wurde erkannt. Adresse des Accespoint eingegeben, Pinn-Nr. eingegeben. Leider klappt die Verbindung ins Internet immer noch nicht.
Wenn ich über eine Konsole den Befehl: ciptool connect **:**:**:**:** eingebe, kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "Can`t connect 12CAP socket: Connection refused"

Was kann ich noch anstellen 

Das 2. Problem: Ich betreibe 9.2 mit Windows XP. Nachdem ich in einer Konsole Befehle eingebe oder mit Yast arbeite hängt sich linux permanent auf.

 Was mach ich nun 
Bitte bedenken! 
Bin absoluter Anfänger in Sachen Linux


----------

